# China (Porcelain)



## MonsieurAquilone

How would you say 'china' as in 'porcelain' in your language?

English: china
Francais: porcelaine


----------



## Mutichou

In French, it is "porcelaine".


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you for that, I should have known.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Russian people say: фарфор
In Ukrainian: порцел_я_на 
In Estonian: portselan
In Latvian: porcelāns
So you see, it is very similar.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Welsh porslen
In Irish Gaelic: poirceallain with a stress mark above the second a

I wonder where such "wideSPREAD" word came from.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

*porţelan*

Swedish: 

*porslin *("kinesisk" is the word for Chinese, but it'd not used in this context) 

 robbie


----------



## charlie2

In Chinese :瓷(ci2)器(qi4)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *porselen
*Dutch: *porselein
*Spanish:* porcelana
*Esperanto:* porcelano


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese: *磁器 (jiki)


----------



## charlie2

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese: *磁器 (jiki)


In Chinese this is an acceptable form too, pronounced differently, though.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Azeri: çini, farfor
Kazakh: кэрлен,фарфор


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> Azeri: çini, farfor
> Kazakh: кэрлен,фарфор


Silly me, we also say çini in Turkish of Turkey just like Azeris. (I cannot read Cyrilic, so I don't if it's something like çini in Kazakh too.)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: porcelana.


----------



## Whodunit

In German: *Porzellan*.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chazzwozzer said:


> Silly me, we also say çini in Turkish of Turkey just like Azeris. (I cannot read Cyrilic, so I don't if it's something like çini in Kazakh too.)


 
  In Kazakh it sounds something like kerlen, farfor.
 Azeri and Turkish are very very similar. In fact, I get away with Turkish when I have to deal with Azeris


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Polish: porcelana
Czech: porcelan
Slovak: porcelán


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Kazakh it sounds something like kerlen, farfor.
> Azeri and Turkish are very very similar. In fact, I get away with Turkish when I have to deal with Azeris


I bet both Kazakh and Azeri borrowed farfor from Russian and Azeri loanword çini is a Turkish borrowing, what it means "Chinese" in Old Turkish.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chazzwozzer said:


> I bet both Kazakh and Azeri borrowed farfor from Russian and Azeri loanword çini is a borrowing from Turkish, what it means "Chinese" in Old Turkish.


 
 Farfor does not sound very Russian though....hmmm...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> Farfor does not sound very Russian though....hmmm...



Cyrillic scripted websites pop up when you throw farfor into Google. They might be Kazakh websites as well. It's better if a native Russian or even Azeri and Kazakh inform us about that.


----------



## Whodunit

Setwale_Charm said:


> Farfor does not sound very Russian though....hmmm...


 
But Фарфор must be correct.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh, it is correct, yes. I just mean the origins of the word are not Russian. Your page says it is Persian.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

porcelan / порцелан


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: porcellana


----------



## Pivra

In Thai
เครื่องสังคโลก
Kreaung Sangalok (if it has a jade-ish green color)
(whats the difference between porcelain and ceramic anyway)

if it has blue-ish colors we say Kreaung Laay-Kraam  (เครื่องลายคราม)

A special type of chinas from Thailand which can only have 5 colors are called Benjarong(read), written (Beñjcharang) which means 5 colors in Thai.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Italian: porcellana
like other romance languages


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *חרסינה *(_kharsina_) or *פורצלן *(_portselan_).

[חרסינה comes from two words: חרס = clay and סין = China (the country).]


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Setwale_Charm said:


> I wonder where such "wideSPREAD" word came from.


Seems the word ulitmately comes from (Old) Italian _porcellana_, "of a young sow" (from the cowrie shell's resemblance to a pig's back), from  _porcella_, young sow). See here.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## )o(Akasha)o(

in spanish we actually say "chinese porcelain" == Porcelana china


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seems the word ulitmately comes from (Old) Italian _porcellana_, "of a young sow" (from the cowrie shell's resemblance to a pig's back), from _porcella_, young sow). See here.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
 Hmmm.. interessant. Heb nooit daarover gedacht. Bedankt!


----------



## linguist786

In *URDU*, we would say: چينى كے برتن (cheenee ke bartan) which literally means "dishes of china"


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Πορσελάνη»* [pɔr.seˈla.ni] (fem.) < It. porcellana.
Some 200+ years ago it was known as *«φαρφουρί»* [far.fuˈɾi] (neut.) <  Ott. Turkish فغفوری (fağfuri) <  Pers. فغفوری‎ (fagfuri).


----------

